

Brits: Tell Parliament to keep its hands off social media - scottshea
http://action.openrightsgroup.org/ea-action/action?ea.client.id=1422&ea.campaign.id=11632

======
known
With the proliferation of Internet and Cell phones voters can make informed
decisions and _directly_ vote on Bills/Laws

~~~
SamReidHughes
Finally, a joke attempt on HN that was actually funny!

